
Touchpad, Interrupted - protomyth
https://jcs.org/2019/07/28/ihidev
======
lallysingh
TL;DR: Initialization code in different modules had hidden order dependencies.
OpenBSD had to switch to preorder device-tree traversal to fix a touchpad
wakeup bug.

This is a rough summary, please correct me.

